# ADA Aqua Soil Powder Amazonia - Sharp?



## halibut (16 May 2013)

Hi,

I'm thinking of using ADA Aqua Soil Powder Amazonia. Is anyone using it able to comment on how "sharp" it is? I want to use it in a loach tank and want to know if it's safe with fish with barbels.

I'd also like to know how easily it scratches aquarium glass. My last tank ended up scratched to hell from using a sand substrate.

Please note it is the powder version I'm interested in.

H.


----------



## Sean J (16 May 2013)

The Powder version is just a smaller grain size than the "normal" version. It shouldn't scratch glass at all. It's softer than sand and it is round, not angular. It is definitely not going to harm any of the loaches barbels, so you don't need to worry at all.

But having said that, if you're planting in aquasoil, the loaches might dig the plants out of the aquasoil.


----------



## Steve Smith (16 May 2013)

It's basically tiny balls of dried clay, so it's unlikely to cause any issues with your loaches.  As Sean says, the powder version is smaller still.


----------



## halibut (17 May 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. Much appreciated.


----------

